# I'm scared to go to a furry convention.



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 28, 2014)

I want to go to a furry convention, but I'm afraid that I'll see people from FA who don't like me.
I never blocked any of the people at FA tho, they blocked me.
I get really anxious around people who don't like me.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 28, 2014)

And you think you'll recognize them/they'll recognize you why?


----------



## Tica (Feb 28, 2014)

...

If you go to a big con it's pretty easy to avoid people you don't want to hang out with.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Feb 28, 2014)

Avoid them. It would be weird of them if they want to search for trouble, since they blocked you.


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I want to go to a furry convention, but I'm afraid that I'll see people from FA who don't like me.
> I never blocked any of the people at FA tho, they blocked me.
> I get really anxious around people who don't like me.



Surely they haven't even seen your face. Internet drama is just petty nonsense. Chances are if you ran into them they aren't going to give you trouble anyway.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 28, 2014)

I really wouldn't worry about it. Don't let something that small ruin your chances at having a great con experience.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2014)

Highly unlikely,  if you want to go, then go. Just dont go if you're gunna be paranoid the whole time,  that will surely "ruin the magic".


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2014)

People have more important things to do at a con than to harass one person


like advertise for an orgy at one of their rooms.


----------



## Percy (Mar 1, 2014)

You'll be fine. Odds are you likely won't even see these people.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 1, 2014)

_*Furry's gonna get ya.*_


----------



## powderhound (Mar 1, 2014)

Your not serious. I spend the entire time trying to find people I know and can't do it. I'll even see pics of me with said person in the background and we still missed eachother. Non-issue. Unless someone, or their possy, is threatening you. Cuz sometimes peeps get lit and get into it. But that's face to face personal. Your Waldo, and no ones looking for you.


----------



## hyenateeth (Mar 1, 2014)

If they blocked you, it probably means they want nothing to do with you. If they've organized giant e-Lynch Mobs, then you might have something to worry about. But in my experience, keyboard warriors haven't got the grapes to correct a bad Starbucks order, nevermind confront someone in person.


----------



## Troj (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, if you don't go, you'll miss out on the chance to make FRIENDS! 

It is often the things we don't do in life that we regret most.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I just did my first Furry Convention and perhaps a few people recognized me by my name and badge. 
A few more each day but by then I was all over the place. I would have no fear of people. Cons
are fun things and bad stuff is normally left at home. I never heard or even a rumor of any problems
at the con I was at.


----------



## Tica (Mar 1, 2014)

just out of curiosity, how many people blocked you? are we talking like, two? three? twenty?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 2, 2014)

Tica said:


> just out of curiosity, how many people blocked you? are we talking like, two? three? twenty?


It could even be *gasp* OVER 9000!!!!

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Picea (Mar 2, 2014)

hyenateeth said:


> If they blocked you, it probably means they want nothing to do with you. If they've organized giant e-Lynch Mobs, then you might have something to worry about. But in my experience, keyboard warriors haven't got the grapes to correct a bad Starbucks order, nevermind confront someone in person.




I've never heard the terms "keyboard warriors" or "haven't got the grapes" before, which is close to what I say daily, " so an' so doesn't have the sand"   which means the same damn thing.    I have nothing else to contribute, and I thank you for the new slang.


----------



## nekothefox (Mar 2, 2014)

Doubt they'll cause you trouble dude, dont let something like that svare you away from a good time


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2014)

Most furries are a bunch of nerd, weak, pussies. I seriously doubt any would even go ahead and say a word to you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 2, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Most furries are a bunch of nerd, weak, pussies. I seriously doubt any would even go ahead and say a word to you.


Lay off the drink if you're gunna post. 
Im pretty sure a good chunk of people here could lay your ass out. Stop posting like you're some kind of badass. 
Only I can do that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Lay off the drink if you're gunna post.
> Im pretty sure a good chunk of people here could lay your ass out. Stop posting like you're some kind of badass.
> Only I can do that.



Did I actually say I was going to kick somebody's ass? I think not, so take your opinion and shove it up your ass. Nothing but the true up there.


----------



## hyenateeth (Mar 2, 2014)

Apparently, I shouldn't've typed "keyboard warrior" out loud.

Picea, I have to give Stewie Griffin credit for the grapes comment and some buddies of mine the props for the warrior label, but feel free to enjoy and utilize  Always glad to lend a paw.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Lay off the drink if you're gunna post.
> Im pretty sure a good chunk of people here could lay your ass out. Stop posting like you're some kind of badass.
> Only I can do that.





Kitsune Cross said:


> Did I actually say I was going to kick somebody's ass? I think not, so take your opinion and shove it up your ass. Nothing but the true up there.



Now, now, fellas, don't make me break this up. We all know I'm the biggest baddie to break the scene since the newfur wave of '13.

I'll use my powers of incredible improbability to find you and harass you at the next furry convention if need be. Because people can do that.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Mar 2, 2014)

If you don't go cause of nerves then you never will conquer your fear.  Sometimes its good to take a risk.  I want to go to a convention and will, the one in St. Louis in April.  You will always meet people you don't get along with no matter what place, fandom, event, meeting, school, etc.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Mar 3, 2014)

Tica said:


> just out of curiosity, how many people blocked you? are we talking like, two? three? twenty?



Less than 20.


----------



## Tica (Mar 3, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Less than 20.



I'm just sayin, if like 2 people blocked you, then whatever, it's no big deal. If it's, like, 10, you have a bigger problem on your hands.


----------



## Wither (Mar 3, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Did I actually say I was going to kick somebody's ass? I think not, so take your opinion and shove it up your ass. Nothing but the true up there.



KC, you're drunk, high, and/or an idiot, go home.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 3, 2014)

If I see your stupid face there I'll bloody your nose!

You better watch out!


----------



## Wydo (Mar 3, 2014)

lol the funny thing is that if you don't wear a con badge then you are safe because its the internet.


----------



## hyenateeth (Mar 3, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Less than 20.



Not to be mean, but if more people blocked you than you can count on both paws, you might want to reconsider how you've been interacting with folks.* But people here do have a point: if you don't blatantly advertise your presence and identify yourself, probably no one will know who you are. And even if they do, they'll probably at worst just avoid interacting with you.

*Unless it was one of those weird things where you hurt "The OMGWTFBBQ BEST ARTIST EVUR's" feeling and a mob of white knights blocked you. Then that's just crazy people mob mentality.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been trying to think of a way they could intentionally find you. Track your scent, maybe? With any luck, whoever you enraged doesn't have a bloodhound fursona.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Mar 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> since the newfur wave of '13.



Newfur wave of 2013 ? Never heard of it. I feel concerned...


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Mar 4, 2014)

What's the newfur wave of 13?


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 4, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Newfur wave of 2013 ? Never heard of it. I feel concerned...



It was that magical summer where swarms upon swarms of new members came on to the forums, as well as some old trolls in newbie guise. A few became regulars here, like Wither and I (well, barring my several-month absence, but... couldn't be helped!).

Anyways, on topic, I doubt they have any way of finding you, even if they want to. Have fun!


----------



## Picea (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, sweet.  Thanks!



hyenateeth said:


> Apparently, I shouldn't've typed "keyboard warrior" out loud.
> 
> Picea, I have to give Stewie Griffin credit for the grapes comment and some buddies of mine the props for the warrior label, but feel free to enjoy and utilize  Always glad to lend a paw.



I also like saying "You don't know shit about piss",  so I'll gladly trade it if you need it.  Heck, feel free folks, it's a low brow old man grumble that's great to say.

  I don't keep an eye out for folks that I think may not like me,  I'm lookin' for people that are an inspiration to me- that far outweighs any bastards that come along from time to time.  This is life, and that's how I take it.  It might be hard for some folks, but life's too short to be nervous.  That's like cabin fever in Yr. brain then, no good.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Apr 7, 2014)

Chances are, even if you did meet them in person, you wouldn't recognize each other. Then, you might become friends and reconcile your differences! People always act differently behind a keyboard than in person, whether it's a big difference or small.

Just go. You'll have lots of fun!


----------



## Xiz (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't live in a world where you are influenced by others negatively. At the end of the day, who cares what they think? 

Go and have fun. Really, don't worry about it at all.


----------

